# Paying 1 NMT for each DIY



## Leann (May 4, 2020)

Hello I am looking for the following DIYS and I am willing to pay 1NMT for each. Any help would be much appreciated! ^-^

1. Garden Bench (Have)





2. Golden Dishes (Have)




3. Birdcage (Have)




4. Coconut Juice (Have)




5. Stone Lion-Dog (Have)




*6. Golden Seat*




7. Mum Cushion (Have)




*8. Ironwood Dresser *


----------



## xshadowbunny (May 4, 2020)

Opal is making the golden dishes in my island right now! You can visit for the DIY from her


----------



## PeachyLuxe (May 4, 2020)

Hello 
I have extra coconut juice diy and stone lion dog diy c:


----------



## Leann (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## nicesawa (May 5, 2020)

Hi, if you're still on I have the garden bench and birdhouse DIYs! Send me a DM


----------



## Leann (May 5, 2020)

Bump. Just a little more to make my dreams come true!


----------



## Fye (May 5, 2020)

I've got the birdcage DIY! Its really late here so if you still don't have it ~7 hours from now I'm down to trade =)


----------



## Karlexus (May 5, 2020)

Hi, I have mum cushion and bird cage diy


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Still looking for Ironwood Dresser and Golden Seat!!!


----------

